# SNL - Supply Network



## System (26 August 2011)

Supply Network Limited (SNL) provides after market parts to the commercial vehicle industry in Australia and New Zealand under the Multispares brand. The company operates through two subsidiaries, Multispares Limited and Globac Limited.

http://www.supplynetwork.com.au


----------



## piggybank (25 November 2013)

A bit of a yo-yo stock this year...


----------



## piggybank (9 January 2014)

P&F Daily Update:-


----------



## ENP (17 January 2014)

Good thing I trusted my judgement and bought on the fall in mid 2013 at $1.40. I'm up 40% plus on this stock in 6 months which is always nice.


----------



## piggybank (3 February 2014)

The Directors are pleased to advise that based on unaudited management accounts for the half-year to 31 December 2013 consolidated sales revenue was $40.4m, which is an increase of 23.4% on the corresponding period last year. Earnings before interest and tax (EBIT) for the half-year is expected to be around $4.3m. Profit after income tax is expected to be around $2.7m. Final half-year results will be released to the market in late February 2014.

If you wish to read more then please click on the link below:- http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=SNL&E=ASX&N=779588

The news only keeps getting better ENP

​


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 May 2021)

*Ally Selby  (LiveWire Markets):* Next up we have Supply Network, which is one of your top holdings, Marcus. It sells parts for trucks and buses. Take us through what attracted you to that stock.

*Marcus Burns (Spheria):* Sure. It’s been a long-term organic rollout story. So they supply, as you said, bus and truck parts. They’re one of the leading aftermarket suppliers in Australia. If you look at the last 10 years, they’ve probably grown revenue, something like 10, 11, 12 per cent CAGR over that period of time. And they’ve grown EBIT around 20 per cent per annum on average, over that period of time. It’s an incredible story of success, very high return on capital. And yet we still think the valuation’s pretty supportive of the long-term story there. So we like that a lot.

*Ally Selby (LiveWire Markets):* Chris, do you think it’s a buy, hold, or sell?

*Chris Stott (1851 Capital):* Hold for us. It’s in a bit of a sweet spot at the moment, in a truck, car part market. Red hot at the moment. But it’s a hold for us. Liquidity in the stock’s a bit tricky for us, too. So hold.

_..... Liquidity; what liquidity?  Only 1 seller and leaking 80 tightly helds onto the market.  From under a dollar 10 years ago, now around $7 a share_

Nice one if you can get your hands on it. Market cap around $300mill; paying dividends for the last 5 yrs.

..... Earnings .......  Margins .... Net Profit .....

_



_


----------



## divs4ever (5 August 2022)

FULLY FRANKED FINAL DIVIDEND OF 20.0 CPS FOR FY2022
OPERATION OF THE SUPPLY NETWORK DIVIDEND REINVESTMENT PLAN
The Board of Supply Network Limited (“SNL” or the “Company”) is pleased to advise that it has declared a fully franked
final dividend of 20.0 cents per share (“Final Dividend”) for the financial year ended 30 June 2022.
The SNL Dividend Reinvestment Plan will be in operation for the Final Dividend. The Directors have determined that
shares will be offered in accordance with the rules of the Plan at a 2.5% discount and with a Price Cap of $9.50 per
share, free of all transaction costs.
KEY DATES
Key dates in relation to the Final Dividend and the Plan are as follows:
• Ex-Dividend Date 16 September 2022
• Record Date 19 September 2022
• Last Election Date for Plan 22 September 2022
• Payment Date 3 October 2022
Shareholders are invited to participate in the Plan and are encouraged to seek their own independent professional
advice. Information about the Plan can be found on the Company’s website at
https://www.supplynetwork.com.au/shareholder.htm.



======================================================================

( DYOR )

i hold SNL ( up about 310% for me )

has been a ( pleasant ) surprise packet for me over the last two years

will have to consider carefully about whether to participate in the DRP ( would have been an easy choice 5 years back )


----------



## galumay (5 August 2022)

Its a great business, well managed, @divs4ever. Its got too expensive for me to consider now, either I have no margin of safety or I assume what I think is unrealistic growth for many years. 

Other than the price its exactly the sort of business I love. Boring, easy to understand, founder involvement, tight registry, good capital alloaction, great ROIIC, high reinvestment rate, clean balance sheet, good FCF yield and a dividend.


----------

